# Spinning with drop spindle



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought this 3D printed Turkish spindle last summer & have been more successful with it than any other drop spindle I had tried. It is very well balanced & not expensive. Google 3D printed spindles & you'll find them. I plan to order the glow-in-the-dark one soon - just because... the fiber is some unknown wool I bought at a music festival last September because I needed more to work on while I was there.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

good to know!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is great! I love how you make your ball while spinning.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. Love the color and your spinning is perfect.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful spindle and yarn


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, indeed


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> That is great! I love how you make your ball while spinning.


That's how a Turkish spindle is used.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

A Turkish spindle is on my purchase list. I just haven’t found quite the right one yet. You've done wonderfully with your roving and spinning.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> A Turkish spindle is on my purchase list. I just haven't found quite the right one yet. You've done wonderfully with your roving and spinning.


Someday - I don't know when - I'm going to try my hand at spinning. I've never heard of the Turkish spindle and was surprised to see her ball forming at the bottom so I googled it and found instructions on a video.

I think her yarn is gorgeous!


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

3-D printed. Now THAT is ingenuity in progress. I really like wood, but I will have to look that one up. I have to congratulate you on your perfect spinning also. Thanks for letting us know about these!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Akerworks.com is one maker of 3D printed spindles.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the very same Turtle Made spindle in Grinch colors with a glow in the dark spindle! Loaded with a beautiful roving that will be a 2 ply fingering from P B Sterling in PA, USA


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I also have a turtlemade Turkish spindle. I agree it is very well balanced and spins easily. I can't show a picture because I loaned it to a friend. Hope to get it back!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Do you do much spinning on the drop spindle?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I just ordered a Turkish drop spindle to learn. Should be in my mailbox today. I don't recall seeing the 3D printed spindles when I searched. Do you think it is better balanced than wood?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely spindle. I learned on a spindle but since I got my wheel I've never used it again


----------

